# Tumbled Travertine



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

Starting to plan the tub surround at my house and I thought I would pose some questions to you tile specific guys.

1. I have some bullnose travertine left over from a job that I would like to use in my tub surround. I have two options. I can use it to surround the window inside the shower or use it to end the tile at each end wall. I wish I could use it for both but I don't have enough and since this place will be sold I am not interested in buying more as they were pricey to begin with.

2. I don't do stone installs and am curious about the sanding edges of natural stone?

3. Any specific type of travertine size wise you would recommend? I am a white guy who I swear wishes he was Italian in design style, lol, but I see all different shapes of travertine and not sure what you guys would suggest with a bullnose?

4. I have read I think some people say they don't like stone in a shower. Is that on a fully tiled shower because of dirt on a very porous tile or something I'm unaware of?

4. Finally, anything else you suggestions you can think of during my design phase? Only thing that I know for sure is I want and have convinced the wife is we are using travertine because apparently I'm a wannabe Italian


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

There are less expensive tiles than natural stone. Why bother with trav if you intend to sell soon?


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

A: I have some leftover bullnose pieces I have kept for this project.

B. Learning is awesome and I do a lot of it on my own house as it is free to fix if I screw up. This also helps me with subs too if I am using a new one to spot problems.

C. We are selling, but I promised the wife she could enjoy and have a few dinner parties between finishing the house and selling so I told her I wouldn't cheap out.... Everywhere... Lol


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

That's funny stuff. Anyone can work with travertine. You can shape it to your desire if you have a minor investment in tool/ing.

Travertine in a daily shower is a maintenance issue, staying constantly wet allows growth.

I personnally do not like the picture frame look around the window so the worshipped bullnose would be inside the window. Travertine slab sill would look nice.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I prefer to work with stone and travertine is my favorite.

We never buy bull nose stone. We have a Makita polisher that we use to create the bull nose.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Most times you're better off to just buy new than to try and incorporate leftovers.


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

avenge said:


> Most times you're better off to just buy new than to try and incorporate leftovers.


I don't see how this helps. I have decided that we like the bullnose enough and tumbled travertine that using the leftovers would create a look we like.

Second, recycling materials paid for by others increases profits when selling.

Finally, what did you hope to accomplish with this post, talk me out of using said tiles? There doesn't seem to be a point here.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

MarcoPollo said:


> I don't see how this helps. I have decided that we like the bullnose enough and tumbled travertine that using the leftovers would create a look we like.
> 
> Second, recycling materials paid for by others increases profits when selling.
> 
> Finally, what did you hope to accomplish with this post, talk me out of using said tiles? There doesn't seem to be a point here.


Not every post is going to "help". It's not everyone's job to help you or agree with you. It's an opinion, nothing more, nothing less. By posting on a forum you run the risk of receiving a response... Some of them might be a difference in opinion to yours. Deal with it, or don't - but for the love of God, don't cry about it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Not every post is going to "help". It's not everyone's job to help you or agree with you. It's an opinion, nothing more, nothing less. By* posting on a forum* you run the risk of receiving a response... Some of them might be a difference in opinion to yours. Deal with it, or don't - but for the love of God, don't cry about it.


You also risk legitimate responses being fired your way to explain your post as well...I didn't see any crying.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

superseal said:


> You also risk legitimate responses being fired your way to explain your post as well...I didn't see any crying.


The final paragraph of his post read like whining to me... Your opinion is just as valuable as mine


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Not every post is going to "help". It's not everyone's job to help you or agree with you. It's an opinion, nothing more, nothing less. By posting on a forum you run the risk of receiving a response... Some of them might be a difference in opinion to yours. Deal with it, or don't - but for the love of God, don't cry about it.


For the love of God don't cry? I challenged the notion that nothing about that post adds anything to the discussion. If he said travertine is awful and not to the use the scraps because of xyz that actually ADDS something to the conversation. No crying at all, in fact the tone of the response was more sarcasm but I guess that sort of went above your head (if you want to get in the mood for forum Wars which is rather juvenile)

His post added nothing thus there is no point to it. There isn't even a point of view displayed. May want to read it again.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I think travertine can look sweet in a shower or bath, but I just don't want to own it...there are better choices in porcelain and marble.

Make sure to seal the chit out of if you do and keep it clean.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I picked up on Avenge's post, maybe it's just me doing exactly your situation and then needing to match, add to, incorporate it into surrounding decor. I have dumped/given away/sold a bunch of stuff I wanted to use, but I will just buy new instead of my freebies or inexpensive materials acquired and a lack of motivation.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

MarcoPollo said:


> For the love of God don't cry? I challenged the notion that nothing about that post adds anything to the discussion. If he said travertine is awful and not to the use the scraps because of xyz that actually ADDS something to the conversation. No crying at all, in fact the tone of the response was more sarcasm but I guess that sort of went above your head (if you want to get in the mood for forum Wars which is rather juvenile)
> 
> His post added nothing thus there is no point to it. There isn't even a point of view displayed. May want to read it again.


Actually it adds a quite a bit. Experience and wisdom imo. If course that's opinion and its worth what you were charged. The main theme of my post was that you (imo) were bitching about a dissention opinion. The f$%ks I give about whether or not you, or anybody else, agrees with me, can be measured in a dollhouse thimble. The difference is, I don't care either way. You actually made a post to shout down someone who was merely giving a helpful opinion (again in my opinion). Then, your cheerleaders joined in. The thimble grows smaller  In the context of going above my head, I suppose that's a juvenile attempt at a dig at my intellect. Good luck with that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not big on travertine or marble in a shower. Too soft and porous.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

MarcoPollo said:


> I don't see how this helps. I have decided that we like the bullnose enough and tumbled travertine that using the leftovers would create a look we like.
> 
> Second, recycling materials paid for by others increases profits when selling.
> 
> Finally, what did you hope to accomplish with this post, talk me out of using said tiles? There doesn't seem to be a point here.


The point of my post is pretty f**kin obvious....there isn't a single response that recommends using travertine in your application for one.

And as any contractor should know most times it's more efficient, less hassle and less costly to just buy new.

You come here asking for help, you said you weren't going to "cheap out" but then you "cheap out" by using leftovers and not wanting to buy more.

I don't care what you do, you can wipe your ass with your bullnose as far as I care.


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm the one crying yet the moment I challenge the inflated egos in the room cuss words come right out. I guess the "young guys" around are supposed to just shut their mouths and say "yes sir."

My bad. A copy of the handbook for future use of the forum I guess may be needed. I'll revoke my privilege of opinion so that everyone can calm down I guess, as this is not the first time we've seen this. 

As they say, if you're not in the "in" crowd...lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarcoPollo said:


> I'm the one crying yet the moment I challenge the inflated egos in the room cuss words come right out. I guess the "young guys" around are supposed to just shut their mouths and say "yes sir."
> 
> My bad. A copy of the handbook for future use of the forum I guess may be needed. I'll revoke my privilege of opinion so that everyone can calm down I guess, as this is not the first time we've seen this.
> 
> As they say, if you're not in the "in" crowd...lol


How did Olzo's add anything? How did my post add anything? You mentioned that many don't recommend travertine in a shower. I know I don't so I voiced that opinion. 

The opinion that using new versus trying to incorporate old is better is just another opinion. I'm not sure how that differs from a couple of us saying we wouldn't recommend travertine in a shower.

What it adds is another CON to the list. It also may help future readers who are thinking the same thing but aren't as stubborn as you on differing opinions. You didn't just disagree or challenge his opinion, you got pissy when he didn't do what you wanted him to do, that's what you are getting criticism for.

This had nothing to do with age, but more to do with maturity. I would suggest taking a deep breath and just accepting the opinions as they come in. Chew on them. Digest them. And then if you so feel the need to reply do so, but in a manner in which is as constructive as you want them to be.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I am Italian

I buy pallets of travertine all the time.....just to have them around when I design a shower or two. 

I fear no travertine or marble in showers. 
I fear ugly a$$ faux tiles far more. 

I can do whatever I want with trav.....and I am usually doing something that someone in the tile design industry made no allowance for. 

Good wet saw, slow speed grinder with diamond polishing discs.....bombproof waterproofing, the best sealer money can buy....and a strict dictate to the client on future sealing and maintenance. 

Best of luck.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I've never seen a travertine shower after 5 years that still looked good. 

I also won't rely on my customers to keep my work looking nice. They won't seal it when they are supposed to nor will they do it properly. Polished travertine scratches to all hell. 

Don't get me wrong. I love the look. I love working with it. I love the warmth. I love the flexibility. But I like it as much as I do as a wood floor in a kitchen or bathroom.


----------

